# FSBA Annual Conference to be held November 19-21, 2015 at the OMNI Amelia Island Pla



## AmericasBeekeeper

FSBA Annual Conference to be held November 19-21, 2015 at the OMNI Amelia Island Plantation Resort in Jacksonville. More information on the next Florida State Beekeepers Association convention to be held in Jacksonville, FL at the OMNI Amelia Island Plantation Resort will be coming soon. Check out this link for the resort's website: http://www.omnihotels.com/hotels/amelia-island-plantation Note that several options will be available soon for room rates, which will be sent to you via the FSBA e-News.

Note: Please check out our facebook page which can be accessed from our website: http://www.floridastatebeekeepers.org/ , like us and share with your facebook friends!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

2015 FSBA Annual Convention Special Registration Fees for Young Beekeepers and College Students

The Florida State Beekeepers Association convention will be held at the OMNI Resort on Amelia Island near Jacksonville Nov. 20th thru 22nd 2015 . Our event planner, Liz Morgan, has provided an updated schedule of speakers and events for the convention which can be seen with this link: http://www.floridabeekeepersconference.com/schedule-of-events2.html . 

Beekeepers 16 and under
From now until October 31, young beekeepers (16 and under) can attend for free! For every ticket level purchased by an adult (includes All Access, Daily Buzz, Apiarist, Beekeeping 101), young beekeepers receive the same pass for free. Let's introduce beekeeping to the next generation! Does not include Beekeeper Dinner and Awards Ceremony (must be purchased separately).

College Students
Introducing Special Admission for College Students! Get the Daily Buzz Registration (3 days of conference, includes all tracks and sessions - excludes Beekeeper Dinner and Award Ceremony) for $ 125 (regular fee $ 190). Must present valid college ID top at badge pick up.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Great News re: 2015 FSBA Annual Convention

Don't BEE left out! Book your room at The Omni Amelia Island for the FSBA conference TODAY. The hotel has EXTENDED the deadline to get special discounted rates until this Friday, October 23, 2015. Have your registered yet? Visit

http://www.omnihotels.com/hotels/am...meetings/florida-state-beekeepers-association
or call 904-261-6161.

Featured Speakers Include: 
Ross Conrad, Beekeeper Topic: CCD and Organic Solutions
Ross Conrad learned his craft from world-renowned beekeeper and apitherapist, Charles Mraz, and Charlie's son Bill. Conrad is a former president of the Vermont Beekeepers Association, a regular contributor to Bee Culture - The Magazine of American Beekeeping, and author of Natural Beekeeping: Organic Approaches To Modern Apiculture, Revised and Expanded 2nd Edition. 
Opening Night Speaker 
Gunther Hauk, Exec. Director/Head Apiarist Spikenard Farm
Author of Toward Saving the Honeybee
Gunther Hauk has been a biodynamic gardener and beekeeper for four decades. A former college teacher in the US (MA from the University of Tennessee), and then a Waldorf School gardening and environmental teacher for 22 years in Germany, he returned to the USA in 1996 to co-found the "Pfeiffer Center for Biodynamic and Environmental Studies" in Spring Valley, NY. For 11 years he taught gardening to Foundation Year and Teacher Training classes at Sunbridge College. He has travelled throughout the USA and internationally, giving workshops and talks on Sustainable, Biodynamic Beekeeping, on Gardening with Children, as well as Biodynamic Farming & Gardening. Since the mid-seventies he has been deeply involved in researching how to keep bees in ways that would be more in harmony with their own needs, thus raising their level of vitality and health. In his book "Toward Saving the Honeybee", first published in 2002, he called for a radical change in beekeeping methods, needed to confront the rapid increase in colony losses. In 2006 he co-founded Spikenard Farm Honeybee Sanctuary, a non-profit education and research organization located in the Blue Ridge Mountains in Floyd, Virginia. Very low annual colony losses demonstrate the result of the methods used.

10 Presenters You Dont Want to Miss at the Florida Beekeeping Conference

1.	Gunther Hauk: Biodynamic farmer, co-founder of Spikenard Farm, author of Towards Saving the Honeybee
2.	Ross Conrad: Beekeeper, Apitherapist, author of Natural Beekeeping: Organic Approaches To Modern Apiculture
3.	Ted Denard: Founder of Savannah Bee Company
4.	Melanie Kirby: Queen Breeder, Owner of Zia Queen Bees, editor of Kelley Beekeping newsletter
5.	Jerry Hayes: Manager of Monasanto Honey Bee Health Unit, former head of Florida Apiary Inspection, author of The Classroom, and a regular contributor to American Bee Journal,
6.	Dick Rogers: Bee Health and Integrative Apiculture Research Manager Bayer Corporation
7. Joe Pasco: Award winning mead maker, owner Vitner Royal Manor Winery
8.	Dave Mendes: Commercial beekeeper, founder of Headwaters Farm, former president of Americn Beekeeping Federation, leading spokesman for the beekeeping industry
9. Dave Westervelt: Co-founder of D&J Apiary, head of Florida Apiary Inspection
10.	Jeanette Klopchin: Fl Dept of Ag. Pollinator Protection Specialist

The Florida State Beekeepers Association convention will be held at the OMNI Resort on Amelia Island near Jacksonville Nov. 20th thru 22nd 2015 . Our event planner, Liz Morgan, has provided an updated schedule of speakers and events for the convention which can be seen with this link: http://www.floridabeekeepersconference.com/schedule-of-events2.html . 

Beekeepers 16 and under
From now until October 31, young beekeepers (16 and under) can attend for free! For every ticket level purchased by an adult (includes All Access, Daily Buzz, Apiarist, Beekeeping 101), young beekeepers receive the same pass for free. Let's introduce beekeeping to the next generation! Does not include Beekeeper Dinner and Awards Ceremony (must be purchased separately).

College Students
Introducing Special Admission for College Students! Get the Daily Buzz Registration (3 days of conference, includes all tracks and sessions - excludes Beekeeper Dinner and Award Ceremony) for $ 125 (regular fee $ 190). Must present valid college ID top at badge pick up.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

2015 FSBA Annual Convention News

Don't BEE left out! Book your room at The Omni Amelia Island for the FSBA conference TODAY. The hotel has EXTENDED the deadline to get special discounted rates at this gorgeous, oceanfront resort. Have you registered yet? Visit
http://www.omnihotels.com/hotels/am...meetings/florida-state-beekeepers-association or call 904-261-6161.
*Having issues making your reservation? Please email event coordinator [email protected] for assistance. We've got you covered! 

What's the Buzz? Featured Speakers Include: 

Melanie Kirby - Zia Queenbee Co. 
Melanie Kirby established Zia Queenbee Company to provide quality queenbees and natural honeybee products. Melanie has been a professional beekeeper for 13 years and has specialized in queenbee-rearing for the past 11 years. She began her career as a Beekeeping Extension Volunteer with the United States Peace Corps. After serving her country abroad as a technical and cultural ambassador, she continued to learn and grow as a beekeeper. While working for two companies on the Big Island of Hawaii, she learned more skills in queen grafting and rearing. In Florida, she learned about nucleus and package bee production. Following these experiences, she committed her energies and skills towards beginning Zia Queenbee Company, a beekeeping enterprise that is progressive, innovative and ethical. In partnership with Mark Spitzig, Zia Queenbee Company and its sister enterprise Superior Honey Farms span from border-to-border. 

Ted Dennard, Savannah Bee Company
Ted Dennard is the founder, President and head beekeeper for Savannah Bee Company. An elderly beekeeper, Roy Hightower, sparked young Ted’s journey in the magical world of bees and honey and it’s been 35 years of it ever since. Ted backed into business in 1999 when his friend opened a store in Savannah and began selling his tupelo honey. Ted’s passionate about sharing the world of bees with others and introducing new honeybee products to market. He loves his family and surfs when he can

Don't BEE left out! Book your room at The Omni Amelia Island for the FSBA conference TODAY.. Have your registered yet? Visit

http://www.omnihotels.com/hotels/am...meetings/florida-state-beekeepers-association
or call 904-261-6161.

Featured Speakers Include: 
Ross Conrad, Beekeeper Topic: CCD and Organic Solutions
Ross Conrad learned his craft from world-renowned beekeeper and apitherapist, Charles Mraz, and Charlie's son Bill. Conrad is a former president of the Vermont Beekeepers Association, a regular contributor to Bee Culture - The Magazine of American Beekeeping, and author of Natural Beekeeping: Organic Approaches To Modern Apiculture, Revised and Expanded 2nd Edition. 
Opening Night Speaker 
Gunther Hauk, Exec. Director/Head Apiarist Spikenard Farm
Author of Toward Saving the Honeybee
Gunther Hauk has been a biodynamic gardener and beekeeper for four decades. A former college teacher in the US (MA from the University of Tennessee), and then a Waldorf School gardening and environmental teacher for 22 years in Germany, he returned to the USA in 1996 to co-found the "Pfeiffer Center for Biodynamic and Environmental Studies" in Spring Valley, NY. For 11 years he taught gardening to Foundation Year and Teacher Training classes at Sunbridge College. He has travelled throughout the USA and internationally, giving workshops and talks on Sustainable, Biodynamic Beekeeping, on Gardening with Children, as well as Biodynamic Farming & Gardening. Since the mid-seventies he has been deeply involved in researching how to keep bees in ways that would be more in harmony with their own needs, thus raising their level of vitality and health. In his book "Toward Saving the Honeybee", first published in 2002, he called for a radical change in beekeeping methods, needed to confront the rapid increase in colony losses. In 2006 he co-founded Spikenard Farm Honeybee Sanctuary, a non-profit education and research organization located in the Blue Ridge Mountains in Floyd, Virginia. Very low annual colony losses demonstrate the result of the methods used.

10 Presenters You Dont Want to Miss at the Florida Beekeeping Conference

1.	Gunther Hauk: Biodynamic farmer, co-founder of Spikenard Farm, author of Towards Saving the Honeybee
2.	Ross Conrad: Beekeeper, Apitherapist, author of Natural Beekeeping: Organic Approaches To Modern Apiculture
3.	Ted Denard: Founder of Savannah Bee Company
4.	Melanie Kirby: Queen Breeder, Owner of Zia Queen Bees, editor of Kelley Beekeping newsletter
5.	Jerry Hayes: Manager of Monasanto Honey Bee Health Unit, former head of Florida Apiary Inspection, author of The Classroom, and a regular contributor to American Bee Journal,
6.	Dick Rogers: Bee Health and Integrative Apiculture Research Manager Bayer Corporation
7. Joe Pasco: Award winning mead maker, owner Vitner Royal Manor Winery
8.	Dave Mendes: Commercial beekeeper, founder of Headwaters Farm, former president of Americn Beekeeping Federation, leading spokesman for the beekeeping industry
9. Dave Westervelt: Co-founder of D&J Apiary, head of Florida Apiary Inspection
10.	Jeanette Klopchin: Fl Dept of Ag. Pollinator Protection Specialist

The Florida State Beekeepers Association convention will be held at the OMNI Resort on Amelia Island near Jacksonville Nov. 20th thru 22nd 2015 . Our event planner, Liz Morgan, has provided an updated schedule of speakers and events for the convention which can be seen with this link: http://www.floridabeekeepersconference.com/schedule-of-events2.html . 

Beekeepers 16 and under
From now until October 31, young beekeepers (16 and under) can attend for free! For every ticket level purchased by an adult (includes All Access, Daily Buzz, Apiarist, Beekeeping 101), young beekeepers receive the same pass for free. Let's introduce beekeeping to the next generation! Does not include Beekeeper Dinner and Awards Ceremony (must be purchased separately).

College Students
Introducing Special Admission for College Students! Get the Daily Buzz Registration (3 days of conference, includes all tracks and sessions - excludes Beekeeper Dinner and Award Ceremony) for $ 125 (regular fee $ 190). Must present valid college ID top at badge pick up.

Nominating Committee formed & taking nominations:
Roy Smith is chairperson of this year's nomination committee and is being assisted by Bo Sterk and Beth Fox. There are 2 nominations so far: Tony Hogg for 2016 President and Jennifer Holmes for 2016 Vice President. Please contact Roy, Bo and Beth with additional nominations after getting the nominee's permission. Beth Fox may be contacted at [email protected], Bo Sterk may be contacted at: [email protected], and Roy Smith may be contacted at: [email protected] . The election for new officers will be held on Sunday Nov. 22nd during the annual meeting from 8 am until 9 am at our annual convention.

Honey for a New Honey Bee Lab funding!
All attendees of our FSBA Annual Convention are encouraged to bring a 1 pound jar, or more, of their honey labeled using the cottage food law requirements to our annual convention Nov. 20th-22nd. Raffle tickets will be sold by the Gainesville Area Bee Club Honey Queen and the Orange Blossom Beekeepers Association Honey Queen with the funds raised to help build the New Honey Bee Lab! It will be great to see all the varietal and wildflower honeys that come from around our State, and lucky winners will take home sweet rewards!

Please do not respond to this mailing. Address all inquiries to [email protected]

Christopher J. Stalder "Chris"
Executive Secretary
Florida State Beekeepers Association
[email protected]


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

2015 FSBA Annual Convention This Weekend!

We're getting excited to see everyone soon in Amelia Island for the FSBA Conference! Did you know we're offering student admission? If you know a student interested in apiary culture, they can attend all seminars for a discounted rate of $125. Spread the word - so we can help the next generation of beekeepers!

Here's some info on student admission, as well as our all new Beekeeping 101 sessions:

STUDENT ADMISSION
Introducing Special Admission for College Students! Get the Daily Buzz Registration (3 days of conference, includes all tracks and sessions - excludes Beekeeper Dinner and Award Ceremony) for $125 (regular fee $190). Must present valid college ID top at badge pick up.

Beekeeping 101: Designed exclusively for new and beginner beekeepers, this one-day class (Sunday only) includes a tour of the bee yard and live hive demonstration, discussion of best management practices and honey tasting. The class is open to ages 12 and up and includes basic annual membership to FSBA. Cost: $35 per person

http://www.floridabeekeepersconference.com/register-for-conference-.html

Don't BEE left out! Book your room at The Omni Amelia Island for the FSBA conference TODAY. The hotel has EXTENDED the deadline to get special discounted rates at this gorgeous, oceanfront resort. Have you registered yet? Visit
http://www.omnihotels.com/hotels/am...meetings/florida-state-beekeepers-association or call 904-261-6161.
*Having issues making your reservation? Please email event coordinator [email protected] for assistance. We've got you covered! 

What's the Buzz? Featured Speakers Include: 

Melanie Kirby - Zia Queenbee Co. 
Melanie Kirby established Zia Queenbee Company to provide quality queenbees and natural honeybee products. Melanie has been a professional beekeeper for 13 years and has specialized in queenbee-rearing for the past 11 years. She began her career as a Beekeeping Extension Volunteer with the United States Peace Corps. After serving her country abroad as a technical and cultural ambassador, she continued to learn and grow as a beekeeper. While working for two companies on the Big Island of Hawaii, she learned more skills in queen grafting and rearing. In Florida, she learned about nucleus and package bee production. Following these experiences, she committed her energies and skills towards beginning Zia Queenbee Company, a beekeeping enterprise that is progressive, innovative and ethical. In partnership with Mark Spitzig, Zia Queenbee Company and its sister enterprise Superior Honey Farms span from border-to-border. 

Ted Dennard, Savannah Bee Company
Ted Dennard is the founder, President and head beekeeper for Savannah Bee Company. An elderly beekeeper, Roy Hightower, sparked young Ted’s journey in the magical world of bees and honey and it’s been 35 years of it ever since. Ted backed into business in 1999 when his friend opened a store in Savannah and began selling his tupelo honey. Ted’s passionate about sharing the world of bees with others and introducing new honeybee products to market. He loves his family and surfs when he can.

Don't BEE left out! Book your room at The Omni Amelia Island for the FSBA conference TODAY. Have your registered yet? Visit

http://www.omnihotels.com/hotels/am...meetings/florida-state-beekeepers-association
or call 904-261-6161.

Featured Speakers Include: 
Ross Conrad, Beekeeper Topic: CCD and Organic Solutions
Ross Conrad learned his craft from world-renowned beekeeper and apitherapist, Charles Mraz, and Charlie's son Bill. Conrad is a former president of the Vermont Beekeepers Association, a regular contributor to Bee Culture - The Magazine of American Beekeeping, and author of Natural Beekeeping: Organic Approaches To Modern Apiculture, Revised and Expanded 2nd Edition. 
Opening Night Speaker 
Gunther Hauk, Exec. Director/Head Apiarist Spikenard Farm
Author of Toward Saving the Honeybee
Gunther Hauk has been a biodynamic gardener and beekeeper for four decades. A former college teacher in the US (MA from the University of Tennessee), and then a Waldorf School gardening and environmental teacher for 22 years in Germany, he returned to the USA in 1996 to co-found the "Pfeiffer Center for Biodynamic and Environmental Studies" in Spring Valley, NY. For 11 years he taught gardening to Foundation Year and Teacher Training classes at Sunbridge College. He has travelled throughout the USA and internationally, giving workshops and talks on Sustainable, Biodynamic Beekeeping, on Gardening with Children, as well as Biodynamic Farming & Gardening. Since the mid-seventies he has been deeply involved in researching how to keep bees in ways that would be more in harmony with their own needs, thus raising their level of vitality and health. In his book "Toward Saving the Honeybee", first published in 2002, he called for a radical change in beekeeping methods, needed to confront the rapid increase in colony losses. In 2006 he co-founded Spikenard Farm Honeybee Sanctuary, a non-profit education and research organization located in the Blue Ridge Mountains in Floyd, Virginia. Very low annual colony losses demonstrate the result of the methods used

10 Presenters You Dont Want to Miss at the Florida Beekeeping Conference

1.	Gunther Hauk: Biodynamic farmer, co-founder of Spikenard Farm, author of Towards Saving the Honeybee
2.	Ross Conrad: Beekeeper, Apitherapist, author of Natural Beekeeping: Organic Approaches To Modern Apiculture
3.	Ted Denard: Founder of Savannah Bee Company
4.	Melanie Kirby: Queen Breeder, Owner of Zia Queen Bees, editor of Kelley Beekeping newsletter
5.	Jerry Hayes: Manager of Monasanto Honey Bee Health Unit, former head of Florida Apiary Inspection, author of The Classroom, and a regular contributor to American Bee Journal,
6.	Dick Rogers: Bee Health and Integrative Apiculture Research Manager Bayer Corporation
7. Joe Pasco: Award winning mead maker, owner Vitner Royal Manor Winery
8.	Dave Mendes: Commercial beekeeper, founder of Headwaters Farm, former president of Americn Beekeeping Federation, leading spokesman for the beekeeping industry
9. Dave Westervelt: Co-founder of D&J Apiary, head of Florida Apiary Inspection
10.	Jeanette Klopchin: Fl Dept of Ag. Pollinator Protection Specialist

The Florida State Beekeepers Association convention will be held at the OMNI Resort on Amelia Island near Jacksonville Nov. 20th thru 22nd 2015 . Our event planner, Liz Morgan, has provided an updated schedule of speakers and events for the convention which can be seen with this link: http://www.floridabeekeepersconference.com/schedule-of-events2.html . 

Beekeepers 16 and under
From now until October 31, young beekeepers (16 and under) can attend for free! For every ticket level purchased by an adult (includes All Access, Daily Buzz, Apiarist, Beekeeping 101), young beekeepers receive the same pass for free. Let's introduce beekeeping to the next generation! Does not include Beekeeper Dinner and Awards Ceremony (must be purchased separately).

College Students
Introducing Special Admission for College Students! Get the Daily Buzz Registration (3 days of conference, includes all tracks and sessions - excludes Beekeeper Dinner and Award Ceremony) for $ 125 (regular fee $ 190). Must present valid college ID top at badge pick up.

Nominating Committee formed & taking nominations:
Roy Smith is chairperson of this year's nomination committee and is being assisted by Bo Sterk and Beth Fox. There are 2 nominations so far: Tony Hogg for 2016 President and Jennifer Holmes for 2016 Vice President. Please contact Roy, Bo and Beth with additional nominations after getting the nominee's permission. Beth Fox may be contacted at [email protected], Bo Sterk may be contacted at: [email protected], and Roy Smith may be contacted at: [email protected] . The election for new officers will be held on Sunday Nov. 22nd during the annual meeting from 8 am until 9 am at our annual convention.

Honey for a New Honey Bee Lab funding!
All attendees of our FSBA Annual Convention are encouraged to bring a 1 pound jar, or more, of their honey labeled using the cottage food law requirements to our annual convention Nov. 20th-22nd. Raffle tickets will be sold by the Gainesville Area Bee Club Honey Queen and the Orange Blossom Beekeepers Association Honey Queen with the funds raised to help build the New Honey Bee Lab! It will be great to see all the varietal and wildflower honeys that come from around our State, and lucky winners will take home sweet rewards!


----------

